# Sear removal



## keithert (Jan 6, 2016)

I need to remove the driver seat from my brother-in-laws 05 Maxima. The front bolts are out in the open, but the rears are a bit hidden. Can anyone tell me where the bolts on the rear mounts are? Also how do the electrical connectors come apart?


----------

